# DIY Room Treatment (Setup/Pics) HELP!!!!



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is a layout of how my room is setup. It is about 95 inches from carpet to ceiling. Im really trying to figure out how i am going to do this. Please if any one can help me out, would be appriciate it. I have about 350$ to spend on room treatment as of the moment. Please help!!! thanx so much


Front door is by the dresser
Closet by the pc
11.5x11.5 room
Carpet floor
Curtain windows


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What are you using the room for and how much, if any, rearrangement is possible?

Bryan


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

Recording/Mixing.....I mean all i can do is move around desk,bed, or dresser. But im thinking about buying 18 slabs of roxul 60 (8 for corner traps(2x4) and the other 10 i guess above me and behind speakers,sidewalls and spot between the mirrors?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In a small, square room, you're also going to need to do the rear wall behind your seating position. I was thinking more about shifting the bed left and facing the setup toward the wall with the windows so you'd have an easier time treating the rear wall as well as being able to treat the front corners.

Bryan


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

so set my speakers/computer up towards the window side? and my bed against the backwall? im bout to order like 24 slabs of rockwoll so i can have 4 corner traps and the rest for idk....so place the bed against the wall where the computer is now?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Leave your bed oriented the way it is but slide it over toward the wall where the pc is now. Move the pc and speakers so you're facing the window wall when listening.


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

ok so move the desk against the blank spot in between where the windows is ? Im going to get stands for my monitors once they come in. So i would place them right where the windows would be(which have curtains )


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's my thought purely to allow better treatment schemes, keep symmetry, etc.


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

ok will do, so after the moving its on to the rockwool which i will be purchasing tonight about 24 slabs


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

hello, ok well i switched my room around. Im planning on getting the yamaha hs50's for monitors


----------

